# GUI Komponenten zur Laufzeit entfernen



## Lexi (23. Mrz 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit GUI Elemente während der Laufzeit zu entfernen ?
Wenn ja, ist soetwas üblich oder eher "unschön" ?

lG Lexi


----------



## diggaa1984 (23. Mrz 2009)

Lexi hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit GUI Elemente während der Laufzeit zu entfernen ?


java.awt.Container hat einige removeMethoden




> Wenn ja, ist soetwas üblich oder eher "unschön" ?lG Lexi


worum genau gehts denn :bahnhof:


----------



## Lexi (23. Mrz 2009)

Konkret handelt es sich um die Veränderung der Größe eines Minesweeper Feldes.
Ich habe eine JComboBox in der man die Größe des Spielfeldes auswählen kann und einen Button, der dann dafür sorgen soll, dass das Spielfeld auf die richtige Größe skaliert wird.


----------



## diggaa1984 (23. Mrz 2009)

ah ok,

dann wäre es wohl angebracht das spielfeld als panel zu konzipieren und nur dieses zu entfernen und durch ein neues zu ersetzen .. somit hast den kompletten spielfeld-inhalt egal was da jemals noch inzukommen könnte auf einmal ausradiert


----------



## Lexi (23. Mrz 2009)

Da ich meine Buttons sowieso schon auf einem Panel plaziert habe, werde ich das warscheinlich genauso machen 

Ich danke dir


----------

